# some more fererts



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres the rest of the litter.

Zena,Indy,Bella,Juno and Gemini Nippy is the other girl who dosent bite but she looks just like Bella and i couldnt add more then 5 at a time.


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww I love Gemini! She's a gorgeous colour


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Lovely pics keep 'em coming!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hi bothThanks  would love to see some of your lot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww very cute looking,


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

they are gorgeous


----------

